# ISTANBUL | Bomonti District Redevelopment News



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*






























*IC Residence Bomonti: 45 fl - Pro*












*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*





















*Extensa Apartments - U/C*












*Bomonti Apartments - U/C*







































*Bomonti Apartman - U/C*


----------



## Talks_44 (Jan 14, 2010)

No limits for design and views. Very beautifuls places!!


----------



## vaybee (Jan 21, 2010)

Bomonti is developing very fast


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

future will be brighter


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Anthill Residences, Sapphire, Rixos Residences Bomonty, Trump Towers and Karagözyan Hotel Tower:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## canna (Mar 28, 2010)

*www.shoes-trader.com*

Kunt u mij helpen?

zeer goedkoop?

Wat vinden jullie van deze site's?

Greets Alice


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Elysium Fantastic - U/C*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Bomonti Beer House*

*Bomonti Beer House - Reopened*


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

Jakob said:


> *Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two pics above taken by the same photographer . . . ? 

Just wondered . . .

Anyway love Istanbul.


----------



## raymay (Mar 7, 2010)

IC Hotels Bomonti and restored Beer Factory


----------



## raymay (Mar 7, 2010)

IC Hotel Bomonti and restored Bomonti Beer Factory


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*!!! Residence Bomonti is U/C !!!*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*

*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Turkven Şişli Mixed Use Development: 20 fl - U/C*

*Turkven Şişli Mixed Use Development: 20 fl - U/C*

The highly desirable project sites are at the heart of the Şişli Borough in Istanbul near diverse commercial, shopping and residential uses. The large office, retail and residential buildings of Şişli line the grand boulevards and streets to provide a vibrant and active urban character. Some of the landmarks of the area include the Şişli Mosque and the Cevahir Istanbul Shopping Mall. Within easy walking distance of the Şişli metro station and other public transit, and at the prominent intersection of Buyukdere and 19 Mayis Streets, the project sites are ideally located for successful redevelopment.

Torti Gallas and Partners proposed designs for parcels 203 and 229 (a.k.a. 204) embrace this strategic location with dramatic style as we wrap the corner of this highly visible location with dynamic, landmark buildings that will become positive contributors to the transformed Şişli Borough. Juxtaposed across the street from the historic Şişli Mosque and Mescid, these new structures provide a gesture to old and new that will add value to the entire community. Our buildings reflect a principle based contemporary style that engage the two prominent streets and make an emphatic turn towards the 21st century, with modern, energy efficient and contrasting building materials. The parti for each building is considered as an integrated ensemble, with orientations that maximize views and visibility, inside and out, for the guests, tenants, shoppers and residents.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Anthill Residence: 2 x 210 m / 2 x 54 fl - U/C*





















*Rixos Residence Bomonty: 43 fl - U/C *


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Photos taken by Grish


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Photo by me ^^


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bomonti Extensa*:











































http://*************************/istanbul/bomonti_complex.htm


----------

